# Dark beauties



## Frederick (Jul 7, 2007)

Here are their Serene Majesties Baba I & Minette I who graciously let us serve them. 

They are 6 and were born in England--both from royal families. Baba I is an old-type brown Burmese and Minette a new-type brown Burmese. 

Baba eats like a Great Dane and follows us everywhere. Minette lives on thin air and water--she is very independent but the cuddliest cat we've ever had. Both enslave whoever comes to our house. They loathe one another and fight like devils--you can't have two reigning queens at the same time. They only agree to catch birds (sad, I know) and the occasional mice who foolishly blunder into the garden.
Cheers
Frederick
[img=http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/2174/dscn0112hy3.th.jpg]
[img=http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/3193/dscn0110ld5.th.jpg]


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 7, 2007)

super cute!


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2007)

I love the Burmese/Siamese family of felines. I had a friend who had a couple Tonkanese growing up and they would play fetch like dogs. 

Your two are beauties, Frederick.


----------



## Candace (Jul 7, 2007)

They're gorgeous! I've got a choc. point female Siamese and also her brother from the same litter who's a seal point. I love 'meses too. Too bad these will be our last....I found out a couple of years ago that both myself and my son are allergic to cats. I'm also allergic to my dog a bit, but cats much more. Who would've thunk??? I've had cats forever and always as a child....

So, now they're banished from our bedrooms, but have free range of the rest of the house.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 8, 2007)

*If they were banished*

from the bedrooms, Their Majesties would probably claw their way through the door, and in any case wouldn't let us sleep. We've already survived a general food strike (they demanded steamed fish which the vet says is bad for spayed cats), a bed war (who gets to sleep in my bed, no intruders, no exceptions), who uses the box and when, who sits on my lap and my wife's at the dinner table, etc.

On a more serious mode, I thought allergy to cats was now better controlled but of course allergies are cumulative. How sad for you, Candace! Orientals are so addictive! 

Yours
Frederick


----------



## Candace (Jul 8, 2007)

Luckily, our allergies are not breathing related, like some who are allergic to cats. My husband's business partner can only be in our house for a couple of hours and he starts to have problems breathing! If I pet them and forget to wash my hands and get my hands anywhere near my eyes....yikes. My eyes will be of fire. And if the dander is somehow getting to us really bad, both my son and I do a lot of throat clearing. My son is more affected and the throat clearing can be very annoying for him and for those who have to listen to it. And you're right, it's cumulative and based on what other allergans, pollens etc. are aggravating us that day. From what I understand, Siamese are some of the worst cats for allergy sufferers. It has really helped him, having his bedroom as a safe haven and cat free. His body can recover at night. He does still have to take Claritin every once in a while.

My allergist says we should get rid of the cats and dog or make them live outside. I got rid of my allergist, instead:> Now that I know the health issues, I won't be replacing these kitties when they die. Very sad, but these two will be with us for many years, yet.


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2007)

Interesting. My mom had dogs all her life and only after getting a cat and getting tested did she realize she was allergic to both! I think you develop a tolerance. It's like milk - cats aren't tolerant to it if they aren't given it after weaning. We are tolerant until we get rid of the animal. 

I'm mildly allergic to both, but only if I get scratched by my kit do I notice it. 

I take 2 24hr. claritin daily to keep anxiety related hives from rearing their very ugly selves. This started a year ago. I also take 5mg of prednisone if I feel it starting to come on. It's an awful 24 hours when I can't stop it early. Pet and plant therapy are useful too, but I have to say, my allergies in general have been better since I started on the huge claritin dosage. My dermatologist says it's better for me than a higher dose of prednisone. 

The first dermatoligist I went to thought I was allergic to my plants. :rollhappy: I switched dermatologists!


----------



## Frederick (Jul 8, 2007)

*Good heavens!*

you two (Candace & Heather) have a hard life with Claritin and prednisone (no salt in your food, I suppose because prednisone is a corticosteroid). 

On a lighter note, I congratulate you both on terminating the allergologist and dermatologist in one fell blow. Let them starve... 

My son up to puberty was allergic to cats and developed asthma and skin rashes, then it suddenly stopped--if this is comfort to you, Candace.

Kitties reign !
Yours
Frederick


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 8, 2007)

It seems to me I read somewhere that kittens are much more allergenic than cats. 
Also, I have read if you can bath a cat weekly, it will cut down on the allergens. 
The turkish Van is a breed that doesn't mind water, so it may be an option, though any breed may tolerate it if you habituate them to it. Of course you have to be willing to bath your cat every week.


----------



## Candace (Jul 8, 2007)

I think I remember reading there was an allergy free cat breed "created" recently, but they're like 5 grand each, if I remember correctly. 

There are allergy relief pet shampoos on the market to help alleviate the dander, but I don't use them. I know I'd not wash them every week. 

I received allergy shots every week for 2 years before giving that up. I think it did help a little. My allergist says that since I've been around cats and dogs all my life, it's not that I tolerate the dander etc. any better, it's just that I don't know what it feels like to not be having reactions. My eye doctor used to always remark that my eyes showed signs of severe allergies, red, puffy, irritated and I always shrugged it off and said no I feel fine. I compare it to someone born with a disablity that knows no other way... I simply don't know what it feels like to be allergy free since I'm surrounded by everything I'm allergic to. But, that's o.k. I love my animals:>

But, if it actually interfered with my ability to breathe, or I was on drugs all the time, I'd have to be animal free. I love my animals but I love breathing more.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 9, 2007)

*Shampooing cats*

I don't think it would be wise/safe to try this on Their Majesties unless I really wanted to be maimed for life. There is a very funny story about washing a Siamese cat (Sibelius) on the site of Hawaian Bergstrom Orchids

http://www.bergstromorchids.com/Bathing.htm

Kitties rule!
Frederick


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2007)

They make hairless cats!


----------



## Candace (Jul 12, 2007)

Too bad it's the dander and saliva we're allergic too and not the hairoke:


----------

